# New Mice!



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Picked up these little beauties yesterday. I have only ever bred pet shop bought mice in the past and then got into satins and have gold and silver ones but really wanted to get into some nicer lines so I went to see a breeder and I now have these in my collection.
New to all this so any help on breeding and outcomes etc would be great. I know all the basics of genetics and most of what I have are recessive but pairings and outcomes of mixed lines to get certain outcomes, well that's all new and part of what draws me into breeding.
Anyway, here are my new cuties...

























Beige Buck








Siamese Does








Astrex Trio... Argente Buck, Agouti Doe and Black Doe, all carry longhair for texel


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow u sure picked up a lot of mice! I love your chinchillas and blues!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your beige buck sure looks Siamese or Himalayan to me. And those blue satins are quite nice! A good group all around, really.


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you  
I have to admit, the siamese/himis/beige mice confuse me. How I was told to understand it was that if the eyes are black they are beige, if it's ruby they are siamese and if they are pink they are himis

Would you say that's right?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh! His eyes are black, aren't they? He must be ce/ch (colorpoint beige), then, as he's definitely pointed. The line between himi and siam is pretty blurry, and sometimes as the mouse ages and darkens, the eyes darken quite a bit, too. Certainly, however, you're not going to get black eyes out of ch/ch or ch/c.


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

How would I be able to produce more of him?
I asked in another post for a list of what I can get from all of these and one I was told was burmese. The breeder mentioned these and I'm not 100% certain if the 2 females are both siamese or one is himilayan. Both eye colours look the same, deep ruby so I'm thinking siamese. But how would I get burmese?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Burmese is a mouse who's het for the chinchilla and Siamese genes (cch/ch). A blue or black background is most common. Since you have Siamese and chinchilla mice, breeding the two will get you Burmese, though they probably will be agouti Burmese and Burmese fox. I'd then breed the foxes back to your Siamese, in order to select against the fox, though Burmese fox is a quite lovely color combination of its own.

Colorpoint beige is a mouse who's het for beige and Siamese. Since you have both, breeding those together will give you all colorpoint beiges. Or! You can breed him to either beige or Siamese, and have half the babies be like him, and half like the doe.


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

That's lovely, thanks so much for this information. I only have a colourpoint beige male so I'd have to put him to one of my female siamese. I'd certainly love to produce some more of him as he's such a stunning buck and quite hefty. He's the only one who the moment you take the lid of his box he's out of his hide and waiting to see you and jumps right into my hand when I put it in. I purposefully did not handle them hardly for 2 days after i had them to let them all settle in, and he was the only one who seems to crave the opportunity for some attention haha, he's so sweet.

Can you introduce satin into siamese?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

No reason you can't. They're separate loci.


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

So would I breed the cp beige to one of my satins to get the offspring carrying both genes and then breed offspring together to produce satin cp beige?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since cp beige is two different genes at the same locus, that'll be a little more difficult. See, the blue satins are C/*, quite possibly C/C, meaning all the babies would be full-color (probably black), and you couldn't tell which were C/ch and which were C/ce.


----------

